# New pup, Broken jaw.



## aneighbor (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey all, guess im just looking for any advice or storys from anyone else who has had a pup with a broken jaw. My new pup got attacked by a neighbors dog last night, and ended up with a broken jaw. After a night at the vet, xrays etc etc, he decided the best route to go would be a tape, type of cast thing and let it heal naturaly. 

I feel so bad for her, like i've let her down.







If anyone has any advice to help the healing process along and experence with there own dogs healing ok or other wise I would appreciate the info. Thanks all.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Oh the poor thing!

Our Yorkie got a broken jaw jumping off the bench AT the vet's office. He was like 12 years old at the time. We did the tape thing, too and I was very sorry we didn't have surgery to fix it. His jaw was never the same again, always weak and he had kind of a droop on one side. Being this is a pup I would get another opinion because he's got a very long life ahead of him if it heals poorly like ours did.

Be prepared for a VERY stinky tape removal. It's pretty awful smelling.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Oh that's sad









If it wasn't an ortho vet you saw, I'd probably make an appointment with one as soon as possible for a second opinion from an "expert"

I had a cat that had a broken jaw in the 60's and they did surgery to repair it.


----------



## aneighbor (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, we get to see the head vet on Mon, for his take on it. He said his concern for doing surgery was her only being 2 months and 9 pounds. He feels she has so much growing to happen, that puting a plate in would hurt her worse then help.







I dont really know, just have to trust in him for the time being I guess.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm very sorry this happened







Hope your little one recovers well.

Like Barb, I've only had a cat with a broken jaw (hit by a car). 

His jaw (and some skin that was hanging loose) was wired into position. He had to have his cat food mixed with water so he could slurp it up. 

He healed up wonderfully - no issues. Hoping for the same outcome for your new puppy.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

The head vet at a clinic is different than having an orthopedic consult. 

If you have a vet school near you, I would get a second opinion. It doesn't mean that you have to do something different, it just means that you will have more information to make a decision. 

I understand about not wanting a plate in such a young dog. 

I would make sure your pup is on a quality food (no corn, no sorghum, no byproducts, etc), and give a small amount of dog vitamin, so there are enough nutrients for healing. Personally, I would not vaccinate while your pup is healing, vaccines are for healthy dogs only, and right now his system has diverted it's energies to that jaw.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

I don't have any advice but I just wanted to say I'm so sorry that this happened.
I hope that your pup has a fast and full healing.

Welcome to the board.


----------



## Wolfie (Jan 20, 2006)

Wow, does your story bring back memories for me! 

I had a Golden retriever (Amber) who got her jaw broken at 8wks. She was attacked by a Lab.

The vet did x-rays and said because she is so young her bones are still growing, therefore surgery is not really necessary. The vet bandaged her jaw, gave me some antibiotics and pain meds and sent us home.

Here is a picture of her with the bandage:









Her recovery time was about 2 weeks, give or take.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

2 weeks? Is that all?

aneighbor, did your vet give you an estimate for time?

It is true that pups will heal much better than older dogs, that's part of the theory of doing a TPO (hips) on young dogs.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh gosh I am sorry!!!









Hope little one heals up quickly and has no lasting ill effects either physically or mentally from this unfortunate attack. I have a hard time with a dog's stabilty that would attack a puppy. I would make sure they never meet again. 

When you can plaese work on socialization with friendly and stable dogs so pup has a good experience with other dogs.


----------



## aneighbor (Sep 25, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: WolfieWow, does your story bring back memories for me!
> 
> I had a Golden retriever (Amber) who got her jaw broken at 8wks. She was attacked by a Lab.


Oh wow, it was also a Lab that attacked my pup, your story gives me hope everything will be ok, I just feel so awfull. 

The vet said it could heal in 3 weeks, but could take up to 6. I'll look into trying to find a place for a 2nd opinion, I would love to have one. Sadly money at this time of year is tight, but I'll do whatever I can. 

Thanks again all for your support and advice, it really is apprecaited. 

Heres a pic, Lab in it (bad shot I know







) is our other dog, not the one that attacked her.


















And before,


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

She looks so very sweet! She should heal quickly!

That's not hair loss around the eyes, is it?


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

I have no doubt the fact that your pup being so young I'm sure makes a difference in treatment from mine at 12yrs when it happened. I hope you will find a way to get a 2nd opinion. I would just HATE to see this pup grow up with a messed up mouth like my poor little guy lived out his last years









The teaching hospitals are *supposed* to be less costly is what I've heard and you get lots more than 1 person looking at your dog for your money







Our vet teaching hospital here is part of UW Madison, so if you don't find one just searching for a vet teaching hospital, try contacting the universities, they may be able to help you with finding one.

HINT: Put your location (at least state or some identifier) in your profile. That way people can see where you're at and anyone that might know of a teaching hospital, orthopaedic doc, or other specialist in your area can jump in with it real quick. Saves having to ask "where you at" kind of thing for everything like when you're looking for a trainer or ???


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Lisa T -- look at the photo again - that's hair color lighter around eyes, not hair loss.

OP - best of luck with this. How sad for your happy puppy.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Gosh what a darling pup. Hope she heals up fast.


----------



## aneighbor (Sep 25, 2009)

Good hint thank you Rileys Mom. And thanks again all for the well wishes.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks middle, I wasn't sure - maybe I should start wearing my glasses *sigh*, that getting old thing...


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

i'm so sorry to hear!!!! one of my cats Gohan ended up with a broken jaw - we think hit by a bike or kicked - not sure - he is a feral cat and lived outside at the time in NC...he came in quickly and wasn't eating right and hid in the laundry room. He finally let me near him and I saw something was wrong! took him to the vet and they wired his jaw back into place. To this day he still prefers wet food. He can now eat dry but it is his preference to eat wet. He is such a sweetie! He lives in door now and we are in COLD Minnesota!










prayers for your little dog. i hope she feels better soon!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

What a handsome boy Robert, glad he found someone to take such good care of him!


----------



## Willson (Dec 21, 2009)

I had a 9 month old who approched a telephone repair guy, who responded by hitting him with a undercut with a 12" wrench! he broke the Pups molar in half and broke the lower jaw on one side. My vet did a really cool thing and drilled a small hole in the molar on either side of the fracture and then wired them with stainless steel wire. we then just kept him away from solid food and no play. He is 12 now and his jaw has never been a problem. 
I wish you good luck with your pup.

Jeff


----------

